# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Today is March 17th, St. Patrick's Day.

Since my family is not Irish or Catholic, St. Patrick's Day was not a really big deal in our house. However, growing up near NYC, we had a huge parade, which always seemed to be made up of endless numbers of police and firemen. It wasn't until I was much older (and not living in NY anymore) that I made the connection between the huge numbers of folks of Irish descent who were police or firefighters (duh!).

In college, I was introduced to the wonders of green beer and drank quite a bit of it.

In Chicago, I was amazed to see the Chicago River dyed green. Yes, it really is green. I had never seen anything like it.

Tonight, we are having corned beef and cabbage, courtesy of my husband who has alot of "O'Dwyer" and "Donegan" in his blood.

What other memories or family traditions do people have for St. Patrick's?

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was surprised to find that St. Patrick's Day is a BIG thing in Savanah, GA.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My maternal Grandmother was Irish and very superstitious. We always had a big family gathering at my grandparents house and corned beef and cabbage was a must. There were 12 children, so you can imagine all of the grandchildren that was there. She lived in Kemah, TX and right across the street was a pier that all of the cousins went crabbing all day from. Of course someone always fell in the water and that was all the excuse needed for everyone to suddenly start falling in the water. My Grandmother knew that most of us didn't really want the corned beef and cabbage, so later in the day she would cook all of the crabs we caught outside in the yard. One of my great uncles would come every once in awhile and he played the bagpipes, so that was always a treat. Wonderful memories.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not exactly St. Patrick's day, but I always think about this when I see shamrocks.

When I was in the 4th-5th grade, my best friend and I would go out to the school yard at recess and look for four-leaf clovers. Once we even found a six-leaf clover. We taped them to pieces of paper to preserve them. I think my mom still has one.

Today we're having corned beef and cabbage. The kids wanted green Koolaid, but they'll have to settle for Sprite with food coloring.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big deal here in NYC, as he is also the patroin saint of New York.
Lots of 'Irish' people today! Everyone has on something green.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

busy91 said:


> Big deal here in NYC, as he is also the patroin saint of New York.


I didn't know that, but of course, St. Patrick's Cathedral!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No Irish ancestry that I know of. I do remember being stationed in VA BCH and going to an Irish Pub. It was the first time I'd ever seen or drank *green beer.* Thing I remember was waking up the next morning thinking why oh why did I do that??


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I grew up in Cleveland, OH.  The St. Pats parade there used to start from Pat Joyce's Tavern.  The city painted a green stripe on the street for the parade route and it started at the front of this establishment.  Now you know you needed to know that..............right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I grew up in Cleveland, OH. The St. Pats parade there used to start from Pat Joyce's Tavern. The city painted a green stripe on the street for the parade route and it started at the front of this establishment. Now you know you needed to know that..............right?


And where did it end?

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And where did it end?
> 
> L


Actually one year that I remember, the painted stripe came right back to the tavern.
I followed the stripe that year.
When single (a LONG time ago) this was one of my favorite "haunts".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My maiden name is O'Connor.  My mother was a McCaffrey.  My dad's mom was Monahan.  I have relatives called Murphy, O'Leary, Kenagh among others.  My father's parents were born in Ireland so all of us down to my generation are eligible for Irish passports if we wanted them.  I've visited the old homestead several times. . .the family still owns land in Galway and we have a number of relatives around Dublin as well.  Family lore says my dad's uncle smuggled weapons during The Troubles around 1916.

I like Guinness.  Best served from a tap at the brewery in Dublin.  Also good in the draft cans with the widgets.  Harp and Smithwicks are also good.  No need for greenness. . .good beer is good beer!    I prefer Jameson to Bushmills whiskey. . . .hmm. . . .think I'll have some here in a bit.  Dinner tonight was leftover pasta -- but that's o.k. because St. Patrick was really the son of a Roman citizen who was a missionary to the Irish.  We had an Irish stew (lamb, potatoes, onions) and soda bread on Saturday with the family though.

Oh, and I wore green to work today.  

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> My maiden name is O'Connor. My mother was a McCaffrey. My dad's mom was Monahan. I have relatives called Murphy, O'Leary, Kenagh among others. My father's parents were born in Ireland so all of us down to my generation are eligible for Irish passports if we wanted them. I've visited the old homestead several times. . .the family still owns land in Galway and we have a number of relatives around Dublin as well. Family lore says my dad's uncle smuggled weapons during The Troubles around 1916.
> 
> I like Guinness. Best served from a tap at the brewery in Dublin. Also good in the draft cans with the widgets. Harp and Smithwicks are also good. No need for greenness. . .good beer is good beer!  I prefer Jameson to Bushmills whiskey. . . .hmm. . . .think I'll have some here in a bit. Dinner tonight was leftover pasta -- but that's o.k. because St. Patrick was really the son of a Roman citizen who was a missionary to the Irish. We had an Irish stew (lamb, potatoes, onions) and soda bread on Saturday with the family though.
> 
> ...


My Grandmother was an O'Connor. Her family was in Stockton, MO.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The only things my family and friends do for St Patty's day....it the whole pitch anyone (that we know) that isn't wearing green. I didn't wear green. opps.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I wore green knee high socks that have shamrocks on them!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Before its too late, Happy Green everyone!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

St. Louis does a couple of parades but I've never been.

But green is my favorite color, and St. Patrick's Day is a great excuse to wear it! Got to wear my cute green shoes for the first time today


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I wore a green shirt today


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

So who had Green Beer today??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kind said:


> So who had Green Beer today??


Well, it wasn't green but does Guiness count?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

intinst said:


> Well, it wasn't green but does Guiness count?


Guinness Beer always counts !!!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kind said:


> So who had Green Beer today??


I had green popcorn, and a cupcake with green frosting.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> So who had Green Beer today??


I had enough green beer in 1996 to last me a life time!   Haven't touched the stuff since.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I'm a little late here, but in my house we always have a Birthday cake of some kind... sometimes green -sometimes not -this year it was an Apple Pie.  And though Corned Beef and cabbage is tradtional for the holiday I always make it a point to cook whatever DH wants for dinner on St. Pat's Day.  The corned beef and cabbage can wait untill the weekend when he celebrates with his grandma.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

All of my ancestjavascript:void(0);ors, yes every one, were Irish.  When i went to Ireland, people kept asking me for directions and it really hit home that I am not Irish, I am American.  It was fun to see so many people that looked like my family.  McGuire, Ahern, Duggan. O'Connor, Sheehy.  

I have never liked corn beef and cabbage.  I made Mexican food.  We did however, try to catch a leprechaun after he created a mess in the house.  We found his chocolate gold coins but not him.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I always find it to be more fun to get pinched than to wear green.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I always find it to be more fun to get pinched than to wear green.


Uh. . Harvey. . .maybe that's TMI??

(Of course, I guess it depends on who's doing the pinching!  )

Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Here in Pittsburgh there is always a BIG parade for St. Patty's Day.

My husband is 100% Irish and has family over there, uncles & cousins. We've been many places around the world but never to Ireland. We must rectify that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Here in Pittsburgh there is always a BIG parade for St. Patty's Day.
> 
> My husband is 100% Irish and has family over there, uncles & cousins. We've been many places around the world but never to Ireland. We must rectify that.


I went to Ireland about 5 years ago. It's a very beautiful country and the people are very, very nice. I'd love to go back.

L


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to go to Ireland so badly!!!

And Spain, Greece, Italy... sigh. I miss Europe!


----------

